# Top 6 marks



## Globemaster77 (31 Jan 2012)

Hi guys! I have a quick Q for you guys, it's something that's been bugging me for a bit.
On the RMC website, it says the average of your top 6 marks must be 70% avg.
By top 6 best classes, do they mean 6 academic classes or any 6 best?
So:
French
English
PE-------Non-Academic
Math 

or all academic?


----------



## jparkin (1 Feb 2012)

Universities look at the courses necessary for the faculty you are applying for. It seems logical that RMC would do the same. You may need two courses that meet the prerequisites (eg. you need two of bio/phys/chem for sciences), but lets say you take all three. In that case, it seems they will look at your two highest marks. We would all love PE, peer tutoring, woodshop, drama class, etc. to be included in our average, but they never are (unless they are a pre-req, which they rarely are). 

So to be clear, for example:

Prerequisites:                                                   You have:
2 of bio/phys/chem                                              All 3
1 of english/poetry/communications                    english
French 12                                                              got it
1 of math 12/pre-calc 12/calc 12                         math and calc
1 of socials 12/ ancient civilizations 12                 socials


Then, you will be evaluated on: The two best marks out of chem/bio/phys, english, french, best of math/calc, and socials. No grade evaluation done on courses which are not pre-req's.

Sorry for the long winded answer, its late here.
Jonathan


----------



## Globemaster77 (1 Feb 2012)

Ah, that's made it damn clear thanks.
But on the web, for engineering let's say:
req: 
2 of 3 sciences
English 12
Math 12 or pre-calc 12

So that's 4 mandatory pre-req....
If the site says best 6, does that mean 2 other ACADEMIC 
courses? So like throw in socials and some other?
Cause if I add conputer programming or other crap, average goes up to 90 
Was being hopeful cause without 'em I I would be 88% ish... Lol thanks


----------



## jparkin (1 Feb 2012)

Yeah it will almost definitely be academic. Universities don't really care how accurately or fast you can throw a dodgeball or how good you are at indoor soccer, unfortunately. The other classes they will look at will be languages, humanities, that kind of stuff. If your high school offers a decent/recognized programming course (C, C++, java, ...a practical language) I don't see why that wouldn't be considered. Most universities will look at calculus 12 as a graduating credit, for example, even though it is not a standardized course (in BC high schools).
Jonathan


----------



## Globemaster77 (2 Feb 2012)

Sorry for constantly bugging you, but I called CFRC and they told me if I repeated a course, it will be replaced with the better mark, so:
Say I got 80% in math
took math again in summer school
Ended up with 90%. 
Does this mean they will take 90%?
I also heard somebody say they will average it? 
What's the truth?Thanks again in advance.


----------



## SentryMAn (2 Feb 2012)

It depends on you High school Transcript or Educational institution you attend.

My high school marks reflect the best marks for repeated courses.

My math went from a 45 avg to a 97 avg, my school only reports the 97

I hope this helps.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Feb 2012)

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> *they told me if I repeated a course, it will be replaced with the better mark*,





> Say I got 80% in math
> took math again in summer school
> Ended up with 90%.
> Does this mean they will take 90%?



 :brickwall:



> I also heard somebody say they will average it?



*The CFRC told you what they do*. Who is "somebody" ?



> What's the truth?



Do you have clear evidence that the CFRC lies to you ?

#Fail.


----------



## Globemaster77 (2 Feb 2012)

Lol is that supposed to be helpful? I've read in previous posts BY YOU, that the cfrc can sometimes feed me with bs and they can sometimes be wrong. That's why I asked again, to see what others think. The recruiter said it depends on hoe you repeat it (online, summerschool, fail/retake). 
The somebody you wanted to know was a friend who goes to RMC and he wasn't so sure either. If you were just going to bash on me, why not just ignore the post instead of aggrevating me... I find the insulting compeletely unnecessary. I'm just asking for reassurance, as you would if anything bugged you.


----------



## jparkin (2 Feb 2012)

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Does this mean they will take 90%?



Why wouldn't they if they just finished telling you that they would? If it depends on how you repeat it, then be sure to repeat it in a way that makes it count.
CFRC > your 'friend who isn't so sure either.'
No one is trying to aggravate you, you just need to listen to what your RC tells you and follow their advice. Reassure yourself by submitting the strongest application you possibly can.   
Jonathan


----------



## trampbike (3 Feb 2012)

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Lol is that supposed to be helpful? I've read in previous posts BY YOU, that the cfrc can sometimes feed me with bs and they can sometimes be wrong. That's why I asked again, to see what others think. The recruiter said it depends on hoe you repeat it (online, summerschool, fail/retake).
> The somebody you wanted to know was a friend who goes to RMC and he wasn't so sure either. If you were just going to bash on me, why not just ignore the post instead of aggrevating me... I find the insulting compeletely unnecessary. I'm just asking for reassurance, as you would if anything bugged you.



I think the point is to stop worrying about such things. 
Once your application is submitted, it doesn't matter to you how the selection board treats it, since you can't do anything about it. 
You only have to prepare well and nail your CFAT, interview and ASC (you apllied pilot right?). 
The rest is out of your control, so stop worrying. There are much better ways to spend your time, I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## F3m5h3p (4 Feb 2012)

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Say I got 80% in math
> took math again in summer school
> Ended up with 90%.



No - summer school wont guaratee you success.


----------



## Kayghee (7 Feb 2012)

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Sorry for constantly bugging you, but I called CFRC and they told me if I repeated a course, it will be replaced with the better mark, so:
> Say I got 80% in math
> took math again in summer school
> Ended up with 90%.
> ...



This depends on the competition and the school you're attending. If the CFRC said that, then that means it is probably for RMC (and of course, the ROTP program).
By competition, I mean that if you have an 80% in math now and let's say that the requirements are 85% for math, and you received a 90% during summer school, then you've met the 'minimum requirements'.
HOWEVER, if another applicant were to receive 89% in math on his first try, I believe that RMC/ROTP Selection Board will choose said applicant over you.

When that 'somebody' said they'll average it, he may have been referring to another school's policies. Some Universities will take your better mark and remove 3-5% and that would be your competing mark.


----------



## Lumber (8 Feb 2012)

Your average with 80% in math is 88%.
Your average with 90% in math is 90%.
Considering the number of people I went to RMC with who had 70s as their high-school averages I would say:
STOP WORRYING ABOUT IT.  aranoid:


----------

